# Sue I have your NRS pants, Bridges Wed. 8/3



## ldebell (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi Sue,
I paddled with you on Wed. and a pair of NRS pants ended up in our stuff. I believe the belong to you.

Linsey


----------



## newby0616 (Jun 16, 2005)

Yeah, I'd definitely *much* rather someone post something like this here than say, what happened to me two weeks back-- I left a shirt in the back seat of one of my friends' trucks after we were done padlding and changing, and since I was the only chick, it wasn't too hard to figure out who it belonged to.....

Now, if my buddy had just left me a note online instead of sending it back with one of his buds I don't know (since he worked near my office) to drop off at the receptionist's desk (didn't tell me this was the plan, either)-- then the beeotch sent my shirt upstairs with the annoying new chick down the hall, who took it upon herself to announce to *EVERY*one here "some STRANGE MAN left your clothes downstairs for you."  

*sigh* 
yah, it pretty much rocked.


----------

